

Parse (YC S11) adds User Accounts to Android.  - Nemisis7654
https://www.parse.com/docs/android_guide#users

======
tiles
Just to be clear, these are User Accounts for apps built for Android using
Parse, akin to iOS's single sign-in using Twitter?

I was anticipating someone had built multiple user logins for Android devices,
which would've also been fascinating.

~~~
csmajorfive
It's per-app user accounts that people can integrate with just a few lines of
code.

------
tylerneylon
It would be cool if there were custom support for linking accounts, such as
with facebook. That code is never fun to write, but common.

~~~
csmajorfive
Coming up!

------
eric-hu
Somewhat off topic:

This page has a beautiful javascript effect if you scroll. The index follows
the page smoothly and highlights the displayed section. Does anyone know if
this is a public library/function?

~~~
Swizec
You should look into jquery waypoints -->
<http://imakewebthings.github.com/jquery-waypoints/>

I use it on my blog to change how social buttons behave once you scroll past a
certain point.

~~~
eric-hu
That is so amazingly sexy. Thank you :D

These sticky elements seem to scroll with the page (or stick?) much more
smoothly than I've seen on other pages. Are there crappy versions out there or
could I just be experiencing a newer browser optimization?

~~~
Swizec
It's a simple trick. Instead of using JavaScript to stick them on the page,
you change their positioning to fixed when they hit the window's edge. Then
the browser takes care of the rest.

------
yason
I wish the title would've meant the solution to the Android tablet multiuser
problem¹ as well.

¹: <http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=15030>

------
csmajorfive
Hey we were just about to blog about this but you beat us to it! We also have
some other good stuff we're set to announce this week so keep an eye out.

~~~
k33n
Who is we? :)

~~~
lacker
"We" is Team Parse ;-) Right now we have four people, HN usernames
csmajorfive, jamesjyu, tikhon, and lacker (me). If you ever have any questions
or feedback on Parse, feel free to contact us at feedback@parse.com directly.

~~~
cunac
just one , it sucks when API returns null for not found instead of some form
of NullObject IMNSHO it would be nicer and semantically more pleasing to eye
to have if ( user.isLogged() ) { } else { }

------
EGreg
what's the business model here?

~~~
csmajorfive
It's a platform as a service. Most hobbyist and small apps will be free. Those
needing more resources will pay us for usage - similar to Heroku, AWS, etc.

------
drivebyacct2
I sure hope this ties into Android's existing account management APIs. The one
that already provides push notification support, automatic controllable data
synchronization, etc.

Wow, not even 10 seconds and it's been shot at. What am I missing here?

~~~
theBobMcCormick
Not only should it tie into the existing account management API's, but I can't
figure out why they're offering their own push notification API when Android
_has one built in_!!

~~~
lacker
We've heard from a lot of people who weren't happy with C2DM. We think our
push API is easier to set up and use. It's also compatible with pre-2.2
Android and with Android devices that don't have an attached Google account.
You can also can send push notifications to both iOS and Android with one API
call. That said, if C2DM works for you there's nothing wrong with using it
directly.

~~~
theBobMcCormick
As a user, I'd certainly prefer for apps that I download to use the built in
system functionality (like C2DM). One of the advantages of C2DM is a standard
listener that used by all apps, rather than have multiple listeners (each
potentially causing battery life impact). If the C2DM API is hard to use, it
makes a _hell_ of a lot more sense to write a helper wrapper around it, rather
than add another listener.

~~~
drivebyacct2
No idea why you're getting downvoted. No application that uses their own push
technology is as nice to my battery as C2DM is. Facebook and Twitter can't
even get push notifications right, though Google refuses to put Google Voice
through the push/sync that Gmail/Calendar/Contacts have. It makes no sense to
me. It's there, it's easy to use, it's really battery friendly...

